# Redneck creep feeder



## RemudaOne (Jan 17, 2013)

Is a hit . Even with the ewes, see them on the right?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 18, 2013)

If that is Redneck, ours is darn right Hilljack!

Looks good to me!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 18, 2013)

Bridge  Same here

Looks great R1


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 18, 2013)

Guys I need some ideas on how to make a creep feeder that I can have inside the barn that is not so big.  Probably no more than 5X5 and it could be square or triangular.  I want to use the barn wall as one or two of the sides but the only way I will have to attach it to the wall is with baling wire or twine .  Also, something that would break down and store well would be a bonus.  

As it is, with only the outdoor one, if its going to rain I have to scramble to save feed and alfalfa that I have out there since it's not covered.  Also, during bad weather I pen up the mamas, babies and open ewes and let the rest of the flock (which includes the ram) into the barn paddock (with access to better shelter) so I need somewhere that those babies can eat in peace away from the moms.  

Any ideas and/or pictures would be so appreciated 


Oh yeah.... Bridge, what's Hilljack???


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 19, 2013)

lol Remuda, I think Hilljack is just more redneck than redneck.  

As for the creep feeder, anything. Old pallets, how about a large dog crate? You could even use electric fence wire (not hot though) that the lambs could get under but not the moms? If you are really creative and can use some old junk laying around, then that would be hilljack


----------

